# warum sind die buffed server so kacke?



## *den21* (Gast) (19. Januar 2007)

Hi,

eigentlich tolle Community, wenn die Server auch mal für die Leute zu erreichen wären die den ganzen Tag arbeiten gehen und dann Abends mal zocken wollen!!


----------



## Dilius (19. Januar 2007)

bin hier auch angemeldet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Len (19. Januar 2007)

*handheb* Ja, kann mich euch Beiden nur anschliessen.
Abends brauch ich gar keine URL von Buffed ansurfen... relativ sinnlos, ausser man kuckt da 5-10 Mins auf den Ladebalken in der Hoffnung, dass sich doch noch was tut ...

Interessant wäre aber, wieviele Hits gibts denn zur Primetime? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (19. Januar 2007)

len schrieb:


> *handheb* Ja, kann mich euch Beiden nur anschliessen.
> Abends brauch ich gar keine URL von Buffed ansurfen... relativ sinnlos, ausser man kuckt da 5-10 Mins auf den Ladebalken in der Hoffnung, dass sich doch noch was tut ...
> 
> Interessant wäre aber, wieviele Hits gibts denn zur Primetime?
> ...



Hallo, gestern abend gab es aufgrund eines Stromausfalls und Problemen mit einer USV bei unserem Hoster Serverausfälle.
Ansonsten haben wir vor kurzem unserere Serverfarm erweitert und haben auch jetzt schon mehrere neue Server geordert.

Ergo, die Server sind ansich nicht "kacke" sondern auch aufgrund des Useranstiegs teilweise stark ausgelastet. Aber für abhilfe wird gesorgt.

Gruß Reg


----------



## Dilius (19. Januar 2007)

Regnor schrieb:


> Hallo, gestern abend gab es aufgrund eines Stromausfalls und Problemen mit einer USV bei unserem Hoster Serverausfälle.
> Ansonsten haben wir vor kurzem unserere Serverfarm erweitert und haben auch jetzt schon mehrere neue Server geordert.
> 
> Ergo, die Server sind ansich nicht "kacke" sondern auch aufgrund des Useranstiegs teilweise stark ausgelastet. Aber für abhilfe wird gesorgt.
> ...




sollte ja auch nicht böse gemeint sein ^^  na ja dann mal sehen ob besserung eintrifft


----------



## Pfotenhauer (19. Januar 2007)

Ich bekomm auch seit ein paar tagen des häufigeren solche meldungen(seitenname:IPS Driver Error):



> mySQL query error: SELECT c.uid,c.name,c.tstamp,c.comment,m.members_display_name as mname,m.id as user_id, c.deleted, m.mgroup
> FROM buffed_comments c
> LEFT OUTER JOIN ibf_members m ON (m.id=c.member_id)
> WHERE object_type='i'
> ...



oder Zeitüberschreitungsfehler.
Das ganze häuft sich je später der Tag ist. Ich hoffe das es sich in den nächsten Wochen einpegelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HerrK (19. Januar 2007)

Ich hoffe auch das sich die Stabilität der Server verbessert,
ist echt frustrierend wenn man Abends die Seite nicht mehr erreichen kann...egal wie oft man es versucht!
Aber denke mal der Run auf BC und somit das vermehrte Interesse trägt seinen Teil dazu bei.
Also abwarten und auf das buffed-Team hoffen........


----------



## Maireen (22. Januar 2007)

ohja vorallem seit bc isses echt extrem, ich brauch (wenn ich überhaupt auf die seite komm) im schnitt 2 minuten bis sich was öffnet...das is extrem doof  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hoffen wir das es bald besser wird, find die Plattform nämlich ansonsten echt klasse.


----------



## Maverick_GER (24. Januar 2007)

Die Suchfunktion der Datenbank für zum Beispiel Schwerter, Schmuck, Rüstungen usw. funktioniert leider auch nicht mehr. 

Aus Performancegründen abgeschaltet ?

Gruß Mave


----------



## Roran (24. Januar 2007)

Maverick_GER schrieb:


> Die Suchfunktion der Datenbank für zum Beispiel Schwerter, Schmuck, Rüstungen usw. funktioniert leider auch nicht mehr.
> 
> Aus Performancegründen abgeschaltet ?
> 
> Gruß Mave


Mir ist nix bekannt,
das etwas abgestellt wurde,
sonst hätten wir Mods eine Nachricht bekommen.

Es kann nur sein, das die Server überlastet sind,
was ja erst seit dem BC start extrem zu merken ist da ja alle im Moment nach Hilfen für Quest und Items suchen.

Und das wird sich wohl hoffentlich auch bald Normalisieren.
Aber die Buffed Admins arbeiten auch an eine Verbesserung der Server Leistung.
Im Moment hilft da leider nur Geduld.


----------



## Gast (24. Januar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Mir ist nix bekannt,
> das etwas abgestellt wurde,
> sonst hätten wir Mods eine Nachricht bekommen.
> 
> ...



Ja, das Addon kam ziemlich überraschend.


----------



## Maverick_GER (25. Januar 2007)

@Roran, ich hab es jetzt zu verschiedenen Tageszeiten, von unterschiedlichen Rechner aus versucht, leider ohne ein einziges mal ein Suchergebnis zu bekommen.

Bitte versuch es doch selbst einmal per Internet und nicht aus eurem Intranet:

http://www.buffed.de/world-of-warcraft/bla...nde/waffen.html

Danke und Gruß

Mave


----------



## Kocki (26. Januar 2007)

Man Kommt im nachhinein Einfach wieder auf die selbe seite =( 

Die URL bleibt auch gleich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also Iwas stimmt net ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Macht ma die seite wieder Fit xP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindara (26. Januar 2007)

www.thottbot.com und wow.allakhazam.com sind abends auch grottig lahm momentan. Es sind einfach viele neue Gebiete, und damit viele Leute die sich über die vielen neuen Gebiete mit ihren Quests informieren wollen...


----------



## Drizzilein (26. Januar 2007)

Das mit der Datenbanksuchfunktion über buffed beim Schmuck, Waffen usw. hab ich auch, komm seit Tagen nit mehr rein, egal ob um 09 uhr morgens oder 11 uhr abends.

Folge ich dem Link von einer anderen seite, die direkt auf den jeweiligen Gegenstand geht, dann komm ich hin.

so long

PS: Freund von mir hat auch das gleiche


----------



## Roran (26. Januar 2007)

Maverick_GER schrieb:


> @Roran, ich hab es jetzt zu verschiedenen Tageszeiten, von unterschiedlichen Rechner aus versucht, leider ohne ein einziges mal ein Suchergebnis zu bekommen.
> 
> Bitte versuch es doch selbst einmal per Internet und nicht aus eurem Intranet:
> 
> ...


Hi hi hi hi.

Ich sitze nicht in Fürth wie Die Admins hier.
Denn ich bin aus dem Kölner Raum, was also heißt, ich nutzte das Internet genau so wie Du und nicht das Intranet.
Das ist meine Breitband Verbindung die ich bezahle die ich hier nutzte.
Habe also den gleichen Zugriff wie Du auch auf Buffed.de.

Den einzigen Vorteil den ich als Moderator hab ist, das ich auch mal schnell einen der Admins am Telefon habe,
wenn mir was auffällt und das mit denen bereden kann.

Fazit.
Ich nutze die Suchfunktion von Buffed.de genauso wie Du auch und nicht anders.
Und da ich selber WoW TBC spiele nutzte ich diese selber oft genug und das seit über 1 1/2 Jahren schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber als kleiner Tip für die Suche, egal ob Quest, Items, Vorkommen oder NPCs.

Es hilft oft die Suche zu variieren. 

Wenn man Erz sucht, kann man zum bps. " Vorkommen " als Suchbegriff nutzten.
Bei Quest suche, kann man zum bsp. den Namen des NPCs angeben bei dem man die Quest abgeben soll, dann bekommt man auch die Quest angezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und und und.

Mit etwas Fantasie und etwas überlegen kommt man fast immer zu seinem Ergebnis.

Aber leider denken sich einige wohl, warum soll ich mich bemühen, wenn andere im Forum mir die Antwort geben können.
So scheint es zu mindest oft,
alleine wenn ich sehe wie oft gefragt wird,
wo finde ich dieses und jenes, wo finde ich Kupfer, Zinn, Eisen oder Thorium.

In diesem Sinne, 
viel erfolg bei Deiner Suche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (26. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

aufgrund der "LightVersion" funktionieren im Moment nicht alle Suchmasken, insbesondere im Menu (Schmuck, Waffen etc.). Wir wissen das und entwickeln im Moment schon eine neue Suchmaske. Diese wird deutlich mächtiger sein! Mit dieser neue Suchmaske kann man nach so ziemlich allen Kriterien suchen und Filtern. Ein wenig Geduld ist hier aber noch gefragt.


----------



## Maverick_GER (26. Januar 2007)

@Roran, leider hast Du scheinbar die Funktion die ich meine nicht getestet oder mich falsch verstanden.

Es geht mir nicht um Erze oder ne Quest, sondern um eine Auflistung aller im Spiel enthaltenen Gegenstände, was bisher super funktioniert hatte.

Dies dient zum Vergleich von Gegenständen.

Zu dem Beispiel mit den Waffen von oben:

1. Schritt, Link anklicken

http://www.buffed.de/world-of-warcraft/bla...nde/waffen.html

Es kommt eine Auswahl, wie Einhänder, Zweihänder, Fernwaffen.

2. Schritt, klicke auf Z.B: unter Einhänder auf "Schwert"

Dieser Link entspricht dem "klicken" --> http://www.buffed.de/world-of-warcraft/bla...Bweapon_id%5D=7

Ergebnis: Du landest wieder auf der selben Seite wie vorher, ohne eine Anzeige zu bekommen, aller Einhandwaffen mit  Level, DPS, Werte usw.

Normalerweise gab es bei einigen Gegenständen wie Schmuck dazwischen noch eine Auswahl, ob es am Hals, Finger usw. getragen werden kann und welcher Qualität ( grün, blau, lila usw. ) der Gegenstand hat.

Dies alles funktioniert nicht mehr.

Bitte teste es und gib falls Du auch diesen Fehler hast, es an die Webadmins weiter.

Danke und Gruß

Mave

PS: Ich weiß, dass es ein kostenloser Service ist und das man dann auch mal geduldig sein sollte ;-)

Update: Hat sich damit nun erledigt, danke für klare Aussage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , vielleicht nen Hinweis für andere auf die Webseite bringen ?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

Hallo zusammen,

aufgrund der "LightVersion" funktionieren im Moment nicht alle Suchmasken, insbesondere im Menu (Schmuck, Waffen etc.). Wir wissen das und entwickeln im Moment schon eine neue Suchmaske. Diese wird deutlich mächtiger sein! Mit dieser neue Suchmaske kann man nach so ziemlich allen Kriterien suchen und Filtern. Ein wenig Geduld ist hier aber noch gefragt.



--------------------

Benjamin Hirsch - buffed.de - Web-Developer / Administrator


----------

